# New Baby



## r7flock (Mar 5, 2008)

I'm not sure where to post this, so I started this thread...does anyone have anything that is knitted or crocheted that I could purchase for a new baby...actually a preemie...My cousin had a little girl on Easter Sunday...she only weighed 2 lbs 4 ozs and is in the NICU. My cousin is not doing so good either so please keep her in your prayers...she is in ICU in a semi-coma with complications from the birth...please keep my family in your prayers...thanks for listening, I feel when I post here even though I'm fairly new, Its like I'm talking to good friends.


----------



## r7flock (Mar 5, 2008)

Sorry from doing this twice...DUH


----------



## minnikin1 (Feb 3, 2003)

We will pray for her. 

Have you tried looking on etsy?


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

I could weave a blanket from cotton - I just did a shawl with a variegated warp http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2388785108/


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Liese on Ravelry there was an NICU nurse who posted sizes for preemie and NICU babies. The size for blankets she suggested was the size of you keyboard with NO fringe. It was in the This Week on Ravelry post on the homepage. If you look under the... oh hang on I'll go find the link and post it here maybe others might be interested.

r7flock I will keep your cousin in my thoughts for a speedy recovery and the baby as well.

BTW, do you have another name we can call you? I have the hardest time remembering r7flock


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

R7, I'll keep your cousin, her baby and your family wrapped in prayer.

(marchie, I've met R7 in person and I'm embarrassed to say I can't remember her name! and she thinks she had a DUH! moment! shame on me.)


----------



## Cloverbud (Sep 4, 2006)

Cyndi, are you sure you don't have r7flock and nomad7inwisconsin confused? I know you've met nomad7, she came to pick up chickens last summer.


----------



## meganwf (Jul 5, 2005)

I'll keep her in my prayers too -- my twins were born preemies almost 8 years ago and you would never know it but they were not anywhere near that small. Sounds like a very scary situation. I know my girls wore preemie clothes for a month at least but at that small they might not allow anything into the NICU for the baby at all until it is a little bigger. But it would be great to have something ready for when the baby can come home. Take care.


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

Marchwind said:


> Liese on Ravelry there was an NICU nurse who posted sizes for preemie and NICU babies. The size for blankets she suggested was the size of you keyboard with NO fringe. It was in the This Week on Ravelry post on the homepage. If you look under the... oh hang on I'll go find the link and post it here maybe others might be interested.
> 
> r7flock I will keep your cousin in my thoughts for a speedy recovery and the baby as well.
> 
> BTW, do you have another name we can call you? I have the hardest time remembering r7flock


The size of a key board eh? Wow that's small! In looking over baby blankets I see that the ends are usually but not always hemmed - guess most folks don't want baby sucking on the fringe. I'm waiting for some pima cotton/silk blend yarns to come in for weaving off some high end baby blankets. I want to try a huck spot pattern and also some twills. I've just gotten in some 10/2 pearl cotton for less expensive versions. But for premmies - maybe bamboo, since the manuf. claims antibacterial qualities, would be appropriate. Expensive tho. - hmmm.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I went back to find that information but couldn't last night. I do more research later if I can. There was some really good info there too about preemies.


----------



## r7flock (Mar 5, 2008)

Liese----Thanks so much a blanket would be really cool...PM me and let me know what I owe you and where to send it to.

Marchwind---you can call me Pam

Everyone else---thanks for all the prayers----keep praying...
You girls are great


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

praying here too.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I found that information on Ravelry I was looking for. I don't know if non-members of Ravelry can read it but maybe you can. If anyone is unable to read this I can copy and paste it here for you.

Here is the link; http://www.ravelry.com/newsletters/issues/9/articles/charity-crafting-that-babies-can-really-use


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

Nope, gotta sign up to see .


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

Praying for this tiny baby and your sister, too.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Cloverbud said:


> Cyndi, are you sure you don't have r7flock and nomad7inwisconsin confused? I know you've met nomad7, she came to pick up chickens last summer.


You're right dear sister (of course ...)


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Okay here is the text from Ravelry. I don't think it is copy righted or anything like that. But I believe all the names and stuff are there and this is for charity right?
*********************************************************
While we have a lot of young people crafting for charity, we also have a lot of people crafting for young people and in particular, babies. Ravelry boasts many groups with a special focus on making items for babies in need and their families, and a few of those focus even further on the needs of babies born prematurely, or preemies. Groups like the Preemie Project, Newborns in Need and Tiny Toppers are filled with your questions about what projects to make, suitable yarns, which places accept donations and where they are, sizing advice, and other general guidelines and advice for making a suitable donation. Spread out amongst so many groups, sometimes it may seem finding the information you need is an impossible task. Raveler huckmom offers us some practical advice on making sure your hard work and kind thoughts are appreciated to the fullest.

Charity knitters and crocheters, you are a certain kind of wonderful. The kind that never gets to see their gifts received. You make a baby real for families whose infants are cloaked in tubes, wires and dressings. When your blankets and hats are placed on these babies, a little tiny miracle happens.

As a old Neonatal nurse, Iâve seen some lovely hats and blankets that cannot be used as intended. It breaks my knitting heart. Here are a few things to help assure your kindness is not for naught.

1) Many hospitals must wash the donations in a regular washing machine and dryer. Most blankets can handle the process, but many hats cannot. Yarns that stand the washing machine test tend to be acrylics and acrylic blends.

2) Hats for prematures are trickier than you may imagine. The tiny infantâs head is not round shaped. Because the amniotic fluid does not create pressure on the skull, heads start out round. In a short time, however, the head shape becomes flatter on the sides due to the simple pressures of lying against flat surfaces. A yarn with some stretch really helps cover most shapes.

3) Hats that are decorated with yarn or ribbon at the cast on edge can put too much pressure on the babyâs forehead. Many hats cannot be used for this reason. A simple roll brim works really well.

4) Yarns that have tiny fibers that can pull away from the item, cannot be used either. Some acrylics that look fluffy are darling, but not practical.

5) Sadly, full term babies also need intensive care. Nurseries appreicate a few hats that can be given to these bigger babies. Their families feel out of place, in a room full of 2 pound premies, yet their grief is similar. A colorful hat can be a great comfort for these families as well.

6) Small blankets are rarely lost, like hats. They are the bit of color in a predominantly white blanketed isolette. As a baby graduates to a regular non-heated crib, the blankets really brighten the room for all.

7) But what size blanket is best? You can use your laptop as your guide. The size of the keyboard is perfect for little ones who need one more layer of warmth in the crib. The size of the entire laptop, opened up, works well for bigger babies.

8) Colors? All are welcome. Youâre the giver, it is your choice! If you love traditional baby colors they are always a hit. If you are tired of the traditional, go bold. All of your choices create a colorful pallette amid the sterile white linens. Anything goes.

9) If you wish to tag your gifts, make sure the tags can be easily removed and saved by family for a keepsake. Tags that are sewn on can irritate a babyâs skin.

10) Sadly booties tend to get lost. Unintendedly they get tossed out with the bed linens. It makes us all feel bad. In the haste of weighing and changing bed linens quickly to keep the infants warm, searching for booties takes a backseat.

Intensive care nurseries are well, intense places. Precisely why your gifts are so precious to families. Your handknits bring families a deeper message: there is a world waiting for them that is quiet, without the sounds of alarms and pagers and overhead announcements. Your handknits give them a glimpse of what was supposed to be and what they are waiting for: the comfort of home.


----------



## swamp_deb (Jan 9, 2004)

I'll be praying for your cousin and baby, the whole family will be prayed for here.

That's some great info Marchie, thanks.


----------



## Cloverbud (Sep 4, 2006)

Dag nab it! I was at Farm & Fleet tonight, and they had the cutest little baby hat on sale, and I couldn't remember if the baby was a boy or a girl. I may go back tomorrow and get that hat while I'm out & about.

Pam, have you heard any updates on your cousin & her little one? We're still praying here for a swift and smooth recovery for mom & baby and peace, strength, and comfort for her family.


----------



## r7flock (Mar 5, 2008)

CB-The baby is a girl--Her name is Addison. The update on her is she is holding her own. She had a small heart problem that is pretty common in preemies and had heart surgery on Friday. She is doing well. As for my cousin Cori, she is about the same with not much improvement. She is still in ICU and in a semi-coma state. We are taking that on a day to day basis. Thank-you for asking. Keep the whole family in prayer. They also have two girls at home, ages 6 and 8. I do believe God does miracles...


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

ill keep praying glad to here the baby is doing well.


----------

